# belmont



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

The Belmont Stakes to day :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For non U.S residents.......what are The Belmont Stakes?


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Pugg said:


> For non U.S residents.......what are The Belmont Stakes?


The Belmont Stakes is a horse race. I personally see such events as pointless, but thats just me.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dillonp2020 said:


> The Belmont Stakes is a horse race. I personally see such events as pointless, but thats just me.


well for some point less if one doesnt bet or try to play a game among other people. almost like predicting wall street in the US. it is a horse race of 3 year old males, and it is a long distance for the young horses. the idea is to win money on Overlays. a overlay is a horse that offers a nice pay back for a $2,00 bet. bet 2 on a 8-1 and one wins 18.00 bucks! but one is playing other people who determine odds on the horses...\
Next up The Haskell in july only 3 yo horses


----------

